# Happy-Happy-Joy-Joy Look What I'm Gettin'



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

A buddy and I are getting two seven foot red oak logs outta this. Just gotta figure a way to get it loaded on the trailer. That's my buddy with the saw - I'm the handsome one with the camera.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool :thumbsup:. Let the sawyer know it came from the yard so he can run a metal detector over it. There should be a pretty good stack come out of that.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Daren said:


> Cool :thumbsup:. Let the sawyer know it came from the yard so he can run a metal detector over it. There should be a pretty good stack come out of that.


Yeah, thanks for the reminder. We already found something in it with the chain saw. My dad has a small mill in NW Arkansas - he'll be doing the sawing for me.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Got'em loaded this weekend and will be dropping them off at the mill on Saturday. They're not perfect but they will have a lotta wood in them. By the way, we found that metal and learned the source. Children had shoved a piece of 2" pipe in a knot hole (or broken limb rotted hole) years ago to climb and swing on. The chain saw doesn't like 2" pipe.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to the mill we go! :laughing:

Ya gonna stick around for the milling? How about some pictures?


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

If your sawyer is good ask him to quartersaw about half of it (or all of it) for some really pretty rays. Quartersawn is more stable that rift sawn. Yes, send us some pictures. I had a big Chinkapin oak at the sawyer and he let me help then gave me a price cut. I stickered almost all the wood and kept the mill clean by hauling out the sawdust.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Dang... you guys have good neighbors...

That wasn't poison oak growing up the side was it?


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

No, wasn't poison oak, some other vine, unknown to me.

I doubt that I'll have time to help with the sawing. I'm taking them to my dad's house tomorrow morning. He has a small mill. I've helped him saw before - it's a lot of work stickering and stacking. He always gives me good rates, even if I don't have time to help. He will usually saw for me for free or for bandsaw blade money.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry, Guys, I don't have any pictures of the milling. He may start on them in a few weeks if he gets time. My old man makes a living as a self-employed concrete mason and plays sawmill on Sunday afternoons and during the winter when he can't pour concrete. However, I will post a couple pics of his mill. I have no idea what kind or brand it is. Yes, it's inside a building - works well in the winter, just gotta ensure there's good ventilation.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Now that's an interesting looking contraption. You have me curious. How wide can it saw ?


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Daren said:


> Now that's an interesting looking contraption. You have me curious. How wide can it saw ?


It can saw a pretty big log, at least 36" or greater if soft wood. It's powered by a 25HP Honda, which cuts well, but big hard logs really drag the little Honda down. He's got a 34" white oak sitting on it now - waiting for some new saw blades. He will likely cut my red oak logs in half (split down the middle) with a chain saw prior to putting them on the mill. Which is fine with me - I rarely use boards wider than 8"-10" anyway. It's all operated with cables, chains, and tensioner belts and he doesn't really like it. With all the levers, clutches, etc. it seems to take a contortionist to operate the thing. He's trying to devise a plan to convert it to hydraulic. He's slowly collecting a pile of scrap hydraulic parts and may start on that project this winter.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Indoor circle mill setup using a vertical bandsaw. Too cool. I suppose they made vertical bandsawmills like that but I have a hunch he pieced it together like that? Either way it's way cool. 

I have seen a few individually-owned mills inside structures but not in such a nice building. All the big mills have them but your dad has a real nice setup there. That thing is definately underpowered, but if it is working to his satisfaction that's all that matters. 

What he really needs of course is to go electric. How sweet that would be to have a big honking 3 phase or Written Pole hanging off of it. You could nearly have a phone conversation while it ran. Nearly.  

3 phase motors are still cheap to be had if he snoops around well. And he can build his own phase convertor for not muxh. OR he can do like I did and buy a cheapo ROC phase convertor and view it as disposable basically. So far I have had no trouble with it although it makes a DAWG awful sound on startup. Thanks for the pics.


----------

